# Drugs



## TPrawitt91

This isn't for my own attention or to get sympathy but I just want to say if you or someone you know is struggling with addiction please seek help and encourage others who are struggling to do the same thing. 

We lost my brother in law to a heroin overdose last week. He was a great man with a bad problem and after fighting to get clean, and being in and out of rehab for many years, he relapsed and passed away the first time he had used in over a year. 

Life changes fast. There is an opioid epidemic in this country right now and it hit really close to home for our family. 

If you or someone you know needs help try to do what you can to get treatment.


----------



## RandomElk16

TPrawitt91 said:


> This isn't for my own attention or to get sympathy but I just want to say if you or someone you know is struggling with addiction please seek help and encourage others who are struggling to do the same thing.
> 
> We lost my brother in law to a heroin overdose last week. He was a great man with a bad problem and after fighting to get clean, and being in and out of rehab for many years, he relapsed and passed away the first time he had used in over a year.
> 
> Life changes fast. There is an opioid epidemic in this country right now and it hit really close to home for our family.
> 
> If you or someone you know needs help try to do what you can to get treatment.


Sorry for your loss. Many are suffering, it's very unfortunate.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sad deal. Sorry for your families loss. I deal with folks lost in addiction daily. Lot of time they're people you would never suspect it from. It's a terrible problem nationwide. There's help out there. Here's some quick access to information and resources: https://www.opidemic.org


----------



## Kwalk3

My Utah high school graduating class has lost at least 6 to heroin overdoses in the past 14 years and one of my best friends from high school has been in and out of rehab for years.

It's more of a problem than many want to admit. Good reminder to be a support to those that are struggling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

TPrawitt91 said:


> This isn't for my own attention or to get sympathy but I just want to say if you or someone you know is struggling with addiction please seek help and encourage others who are struggling to do the same thing.
> 
> We lost my brother in law to a heroin overdose last week. He was a great man with a bad problem and after fighting to get clean, and being in and out of rehab for many years, he relapsed and passed away the first time he had used in over a year.
> 
> Life changes fast. There is an opioid epidemic in this country right now and it hit really close to home for our family.
> 
> If you or someone you know needs help try to do what you can to get treatment.


I am sorry for your loss.

I know what you are going through, I lost my son to a heroin overdose 6 years ago, and his fiance died 3 years before him of the same thing. She died in his arms and he never got over it.

After she died he spent a year in rehab, was clean for another year, had his life in order and then died on his first time in two years.

That is how most heroin overdoses happen, heroin leaves your body pretty quickly when you stop, then when the user uses again they use the same amount as they last used and it is too much for their body to handle.

It was a hard thing for me to do a welfare check on him at his apartment and find him there.

Prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## fobit

Opioid deaths from prescription pain killers is down. The heroin coming across our Southern border with those "poor innocent families" is killing a lot of Americans.


----------



## 2full

Very sorry for your loss, both of you. 
There is not hardly a family who not been touched by this addiction. 
I have seen so many families torn apart by it. 
Sons, daughters, fathers, mothers, etc. That get addicted. 
I have a couple of friends that have spent their life savings trying to save their children.


----------



## APD

for those that know someone it can help. http://www.utahnaloxone.org/

it's free and it can save a life if given in a timely manner.

sorry to hear of loved one that so many have already lost.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Tearing families apart and destroying lives, and what is on half this countries mind? Russian collusion, a "fling" with an adult film star, the poor me - I'm the victim here, and don't forget about all the offended ones out there over some silly thing or another.

A tragedy indeed and it will take us, as caring citizens, to get a handle on it.


----------



## TPrawitt91

APD said:


> for those that know someone it can help. http://www.utahnaloxone.org/
> 
> it's free and it can save a life if given in a timely manner.
> 
> sorry to hear of loved one that so many have already lost.


I have seen it work firsthand. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## bowgy

APD said:


> for those that know someone it can help. http://www.utahnaloxone.org/
> 
> it's free and it can save a life if given in a timely manner.
> 
> sorry to hear of loved one that so many have already lost.


Yes, if it is given soon enough, my son was really mad that the paramedics did not give it to his fiance when they arrived.

As for my son it was too late he had been dead for too long.


----------



## Zwallace

I can recommend applying for this rehab center https://addictionresource.com/drug-rehab/free-rehabs/ It's a great place providing professional help for drug/alcohol-addict. You can call the helpline and get all the necessary recommendations and support.


----------



## olibooger

Lost two brother in laws a mother in law and a father in law to heroin.

I know your pain all too well. My wife has no family left. All of them went to at least 3 rehabs and various state corrections. 

Drugs are bad. 
Jesus is good. 
Praise Him, Praise Him!


----------



## eminmamin

For those who want to learn about CBD subj. Blessed CBD oil comes in various forms. The most interesting, in addition to standard oils and creams, are tinctures, drops, marmalade chewing gums, vape oils, toothpicks, bath bombs, lotions and many other cbd products!


----------



## Mercury1989

I'm very close to your pain because my friend died of drugs last year and this is really violent **** I understand you better than you can imagine because I was in this situation myself and it wasn't very scary. I felt anxious all the time and couldn't cope with it. My therapist advised me to https://kratomgallery.com/and I reacted to this with a huge amount of skepticism, but decided to try it anyway. It is good to be closer to nature, natural remedies are much more gentle in relation to our body. I'm feeling better now and I'm not bothered with anxiety, so if you're still worried about it, try kratom.


----------



## Bax*

As a child of an addict and alcoholic, I have waited for the call saying my father has died of an overdose or alcohol poisoning. It’s the most terrible feeling knowing that one day the call will come.


----------



## rtockstein

That's very sad. I'm so sorry for your loss and thanks for putting the message out there!

Where I grew up in southern Illinois, meth, heroin... All the worst drugs were a plague to young and old people alike. I remember hearing of at least 5 people from my high school that overdosed within a couple years of my graduation. A cousin of mine also struggled for a very long time with meth. It's truly a sickness that I wish didn't exist.


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> As a child of an addict and alcoholic, I have waited for the call saying my father has died of an overdose or alcohol poisoning. It's the most terrible feeling knowing that one day the call will come.


It is a hard thing Bax, but knowing the possibilities helped prepare me for what was a very possible outcome.

Every time I talked with my son I told him that he only had 3 options, to quit, go to prison or it would kill him. And if he didn't quit it left him with only two options. Well it was the latter and even though it was very tough to lose my only son, I was somewhat prepared for it to happen.

I think about him often and all the possibilities that could have come about if he hadn't got hooked on the drugs.

They are very powerful and can take over one's life in an instant.


----------



## DallanC

Very sorry for your loss bowgy. I have a nephew that completely destroyed his life with drugs. He's spent more time in prison now than he has out in the world.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak

Tears filled my eyes as I read this and wonder what my parents must have gone through as they watch me suffer from a 12 year drug and alcohol addiction, and the money they spent trying to save me. I feel sympathy for all of your losses. I feel sympathy on a personal level for the ones lost. 

I was blessed for whatever reason to have had some spiritual encounters that led me directly down the path of recovery. 

Jesus was my biggest advocate. Only he is why I have come so far! 

I would also like to echo a sympathetic caution to those who suffer from suicidal depression and the ones who don’t see it.. It would amaze you to know who suffers from it. Regardless of what the demons are, take the time to check in verbally, physically and spiritually with people in your life. A simple conversation or a invitation for milk shakes could very well save a life. 

Again, I’m saddened by the losses everyone has shared here.
Thanks for the reminder to be vigilant in turbulent times


----------



## 2full

Well said goosefreak. 
I lost my little brother to suicide when we were in our early 30's. He was the good one compared to me. Straight A student in high school and college. RM, temple marriage, good job, 2 kids, the whole deal.
He was fighting depression that no one realized or even imagined he would have. 
I so badly wish to this day I could have seen it and reached out to him. So many think they are alone on an island and dont realize how many people love them and care about them. We were only 18 months apart and grew up doing everything together. We were still quite close and did family events together. 

Like you said, sometimes it just take an icebreaker to start the dialog.


----------



## Tuckerness

Drug addiction is something that occurs way to often now days, drugs are very accessible and way too many teenagers prefers it over drinking. I personally even at 42 years still love to roll a j from time to time however most important is to understand your limits and not exaggerate while weed is not as toxic as other drugs it can still provoke some addiction. I've known a lot of peoples who loved to hit it hard, and they still are till these days on, however a lot of them also went off drugs, some did it themselves others with the help of others.


----------



## Ray

Tuckerness said:


> Am I the only one who never tried drugs?


You ever drink caffeine, or alcohol?


----------



## Brettski7

Tuckerness said:


> Am I the only one who never tried drugs?


Nope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem

SorryBax, I have already received that call about my pa. I myself was a complete drunk and coke user and Ithank the little woman who could see some good in me and it worked out. y mom says she is an angel. I believe she is.


----------



## Animediniol

Jacobitete said:


> Depression is fairly widespread without most people even knowing they have it and cannabis can help in stabilising moods which can ease depression. But you should not get addicted to it. If you want to try something easier, there are weed gummies that may help you relax and get out of this awful period. But don't forget that CBD helps forgetting for a certain period of time and it is not solving your problems.


Yes, you have a point there buddy. I agreed on you


----------



## DallanC

Dunkem said:


> SorryBax, I have already received that call about my pa. I myself was a complete drunk and coke user and Ithank the little woman who could see some good in me and it worked out. y mom says she is an angel. I believe she is.


Having met her, I agree 

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I think most of us would have to agree that the wife is definitely the better half in the deal. 
I know I would not be what I am today without her patience and love.


----------



## caddis8

2full said:


> I think most of us would have to agree that the wife is definitely the better half in the deal.
> I know I would not be what I am today without her patience and love.


Face it, all women settle. I'm so glad mine settled for me.


----------



## CPAjeff

caddis8 said:


> Face it, all women settle. I'm so glad mine settled for me.


Ha! I settled for my wife - I can say that with complete confidence because she doesn't know this forum exists!


----------



## caddis8

CPAjeff said:


> Ha! I settled for my wife - I can say that with complete confidence because she doesn't know this forum exists!


Brave statement. Very Brave. My wife still finds things. She knows people who knows people. Except somehow my cash stash for hunting stuff.


----------



## 2full

CPAjeff said:


> Ha! I settled for my wife - I can say that with complete confidence because she doesn't know this forum exists!


Ha !! In your dreams CPA ..........;-) of course I did say most of us.......not all of us. :grin:

My wife knows about the forum. She likes to check out Goob's recipes. :mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff

Fine ... truth be told she was my best option and I was like her fifth best option!


----------



## Tuckerness

There are always solutions for everything. Usually when people are afraid of something or stressed, they are searching for something to consume in order to relax, but this is not the best thing that they can do. Everything they need to do is to work with their mind and calm down by themselves, in this way they will become stronger and they will be able to easily face every problem that they meet. Also I know that there are mentally weak people that cannot afford relaxing by themselves, There are a lot of nice products that will help them to calm down and control their emotions.


----------



## Charoung

td {border: 1px solid #ccc;}br {mso-data-placement:same-cell;}I am sorry for your brother and I wish you all to pass through this hard and difficult time. Of course, losing a close one is the worst thing that could ever happen to us. I use marijuana products sometimes, but I am very attentive and use only those products that were allowed by the doctor and also only the products that do not create addiction and dependence. There are useful products when they are used the right way and I started using shatter only after my doctor recommended to me using it. Also, he recommended an online store where to buy shatter online canada. I took it a few times, and it helped me to release stress and anxiety.


----------



## wyogoob

Tuckerness said:


> There are always solutions for everything. Usually when people are afraid of something or stressed, they are searching for something to consume in order to relax, but this is not the best thing that they can do. Everything they need to do is to work with their mind and calm down by themselves, in this way they will become stronger and they will be able to easily face every problem that they meet. Also I know that there are mentally weak people that cannot afford relaxing by themselves, There are a lot of nice products that will help them to calm down and control their emotions.


Yeah, Cheetos


----------



## 2full

I love the crunchy Cheeto's, they are the best !!


----------



## alexandarch

Sorry to hear that. Stories like this always make me think I need to be more attentive to my loved ones


----------

